# freebsd-update



## hruodr (Jul 22, 2020)

Just trying to upgrade from 11.3 to 11.4.

It inspected twice the system and took a lot of time each time. 

After inspecting the system hang for more than 15 minutes, now it is "Preparing to download files..."
since some minutes.

Some time ago I tried to upgrade from 12.0 to 12.1 and I gave up, it took hours and it never ended.

I have 4 GB memory and two 1.6 Ghz cores.

Do not you think that there is something wrong with this program?


```
root%  freebsd-update -r 11.4-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.3-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 11.4-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 11.3-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files...
```


----------



## hruodr (Jul 22, 2020)

The last command went to the end. It started vi to merge printcap. I wrote and quit
what appeared, because I didnt know what was asking. It asked if some new files are 
reasonable and I answered yes, but not the last: the printcap. Then stoped
asking and got the shell prompt. I did

`freebsd-update install`

and got



> No updates are available to install.
> Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.



That this mean that the hours I waste was for nothing because I answered "no"?

This `freebsd-update` seems to be: *RUBBISH*.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 22, 2020)

First be sure that you system (FreeBSD 11.3) is upgraded to the latest patch. I think on FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE is p11. After that try to upgrade to FreeBSD 11.4


----------



## gnath (Jul 23, 2020)

```
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```
FreeBSD have no problem in upgrading to higher release. Sometime we make our system unusable. As said you need to fetch latest updates and then upgrade, I had no problem in doing upgrade to 11.4-RELEASE (or 12.1) on a very old notebook.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 23, 2020)

*Minbari*,I will try that, but I do not think that it will solve the problem. BTW:


```
% freebsd-update fetch
% freebsd-update install
Installing updates...install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control.debug: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin/local-unbound.debug: No such file or directory
done.
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 23, 2020)

_Shrug._ It's always worked for me. I think it's rather rude to call other people's work rubbish. Certainly without releasing your perfect replacement that we can all use.

That unbound issue has been reported - not sure what the "best" solution is.  I'm just ignoring for now.  It's been reported somewhere else on the forums.


----------



## gnath (Jul 23, 2020)

Get rid of debug part of your system if you are not using (it seems you don't know).


----------



## hruodr (Jul 23, 2020)

gnath, I have no debug part in system.

richardtoohey2, the alternative? To install 11.4 and configure it instead of upgrading to
11.4. That takes much less time.


----------

